# Northern Indiana/Southern Michigan Herf?



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I'm sure we could put something together here. I'll go north or south or east or west as soon as I get my car back.

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

There was some interest in this a few weeks ago. Are you guys scared of me?

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I herfed with myself this weekend. I am an amazing conversationalist. 

MCS


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Did you talk about when you'll get your car back? :z


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> Did you talk about when you'll get your car back? :z


Already got it back! Thanks for asking. I was glad to get rid of that little Hyundai.

MCS


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Herfing alone is like kissing your sister.

MCS


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Herfing alone is like kissing your sister.
> 
> MCS


The trading always works out though.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

MCS,

I'm just a new guy here in the jungle, but if you're still interested in getting a Northern Indiana herf together I would be game. I haven't had the opportunity to attended such a prestigious event as of yet. :ss

Trent


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Nabinger16 said:


> MCS,
> 
> I'm just a new guy here in the jungle, but if you're still interested in getting a Northern Indiana herf together I would be game. I haven't had the opportunity to attended such a prestigious event as of yet. :ss
> 
> Trent


It may be the 2 of us. There's a couple more up this way but nobody has responded yet.

MCS


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Come You Indiana boys and girls... MCS and I are going to have a hell of a time herfing by ourselves, but just think of the fun it would with you there!

Stand up and be counted... I guessing the Captain will bring cake!

Time and date to be announced!

Space is limited to the first 25,000 gorillas to sign up, so don't hesitate or you'll be left out!!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm in :tu


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> I'm in :tu


is this ever happening?! I really could go for some cake if it was ne Indy somewhere!


----------

